# Hello and question



## Scrymshaw (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi all. New member here. Hard to type while a parrot with an eye patch and a peg leg is trying to balance on your shoulder and knawing on your ear. Anyway, I'm a mid-Florida resident, live on backwaters of the St Johns River, spent 30 years in Miami. Nothing so much worth doing as simply messing about in boats. Sailor, kayaker, hiker, photographer, fugitive from the sixties. I've refitted a couple of sailboats, now working on a Seaward 22. 
My question to any who may know. My Seaward is missing its swing keel. Overall dimensions are pretty easy to deduce, but does anyone know how thick the original swing keel was? Appreciate any info I can get. Seawards are out there, but not so easy to find.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome to sailnut Scrymshaw. You will not be the only fugitive from the sixties here on SN.

SEAWARD 22 sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com
That is a cute looking boat! I like the small round ports on the dog house.

According to the link ^ for the specs of the Seaward 22' the Ballast is listed as 750 Lbs.
I take this spec to mean that the center board weight is 750 Lbs. In essence: a swing keel. That weight is important for making the boat handle weather.

It also means that even if you get the right shape/outline of the center board it can't be made of lightweight stuff like 3/8" marine aluminum sheet and still expect the boat to perform well in all conditions. Your replacement center board should be as close to 750 #'s as possible.

Not so easy finding a used center board for that exact boat model. You will probably have to fabricate one for yourself, or find a swing keel from a similar boat that can be made to fit in your application.

I'd guess that a metal sheet about 1" thick would give you a pretty heavy board, close to spec.
Good luck with your Seaward 22'.


----------



## Lou452 (Mar 2, 2012)

Welcome, Good luck with your search.
Kind Regards, Lou


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Scrymshaw said:


> ...
> My question to any who may know. My Seaward is missing its swing keel. Overall dimensions are pretty easy to deduce, but does anyone know how thick the original swing keel was? Appreciate any info I can get. Seawards are out there, but not so easy to find.


I'd measure the 'gap' in the slot, and the spacing where the pivot pin has to go.. those are your critical dimensions for width.. thin enough to fit the gap easily without binding but not so thin that the board will be able to 'wobble' much within the space allowed.

At 700 lbs or so that will be a beefy chuck of steel. Once you've got the profile drawing, the thickness, and the actual material density it shouldn't be too difficult to check if the weight is going to be about right.

I suspect Caleb's on the mark...

I'd suggest you make and fit a wooden template as a trial for fit before making a heavy one.


----------



## Scrymshaw (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks to those who responded to my question about the thickness of a Seaward 22 swing keel. Some you did some looking around to be able to give me a helpful reponse. Much appreciated and I am moving along the path to getting my Seaward in the water. I picked up an in hull depth sounder at West Marine the other day to be installed by epoxying it to the inner hull at any relatively horizontal location. Anyone have any thoughts about the installation?

FYI, I NEED you guys (and gals). I've been sailing/adventuring most of my life, but outsde info is invaluable. Thanks!


----------



## Lou452 (Mar 2, 2012)

I think there is a thread. It covers this diy in many ways.  Kind Regards, Lou


----------



## Lou452 (Mar 2, 2012)

Silicon to mount in hull transducer This Thread has pictures  and 35 have made a reply to it at this date. Should be a good place to start. 
Kind Regards , Lou


----------



## Scrymshaw (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks for the idea. I'm off to threads


----------



## Lou452 (Mar 2, 2012)

Lou452 said:


> Silicon to mount in hull transducer This Thread has pictures  and 35 have made a reply to it at this date. Should be a good place to start.
> Kind Regards , Lou


Did you find that thread ? Silicon to mount ?
it is a good one 
best wishes , Lou


----------



## Scrymshaw (Feb 12, 2014)

I think I was in the right thread...had a great pic of a mounted in-hull transducer. Thanks for the reference. It's also clear the location of the transducer should be determined with the boat in the water, checking for reading accuracy. She's in a boatyard at the moment, so I need to wait a bit to mount. Very helpful information. Thanks!!
FYI somedays the website doesn't open proprerly for me, so I have to wait a day and try again.
The mast will be another issue, as I will not be stepping it until I motor the sailboat to my dock farther down the river. I'll have some sheet line questions then.


----------



## bpgoll (Feb 27, 2014)

Welcome and blessing


----------

